# VBScript OU auslesen



## hofchr (31. August 2004)

Hi,

ich habe ein Problem mit dem Auslesen von OU´s per VBScript.
Da ich die Gruppen mehrerer OU's ändern muss,
die unter einer TOP Level OU liegen, habe ich folgenden Code probiert :


'******************************************************
'Hole TopLevelOU (ARoot)
Set ARoot = GetObject("LDAP://OU="& Basis & "," & pcDomain)

'******************************************************
'Hole Second Level OU / unterhalb von ARoot

Set ou2 = ARoot.GetObject("organizationalUnit", "OU=" & ContainerName)

' hier wirds schwammig

for each obj in ARoot.Members
 ...	
Next



'******************************************************

Wie kann ich so eine Art Collection aus der TOP Level Domain rausholen um diese dann nach UnterOU's durchsuchen zu lassen ?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe


Gruss
Christian


----------

